# Partaking of the Means of Grace UNworthily



## InSlaveryToChrist (Mar 24, 2011)

Luke 22:19
_And he took bread, and gave thanks, and brake it, and gave unto them, saying, This is my body which is given for you: *this do in remembrance of me*._

That's a direct commandment.

1 Corinthians 11:27
_Wherefore whosoever shall eat this bread, and drink this cup of the Lord, *unworthily*, shall be guilty of the body and blood of the Lord._

That's an indirect commandment. But still, it is a commandment. 

Now, what I want us to look at is how God's commandments _limit_ each other. You cannot keep one command and leave another out. If you do that, you disobey God, and though you keep the other commandment, you keep it _unworthily_. There are several commandments in the Bible that limit ALL other commandments. Here are four examples:

1 Corinthians 10:31
_Whether therefore ye eat, or drink, or *whatsoever* ye do, do all to the glory of God._

Colossians 3:17
_And *whatsoever* ye do in word or deed, do all in the name of the Lord Jesus, giving thanks to God and the Father by him._

Colossians 3:23
_And *whatsoever* ye do, do it heartily, as to the Lord, and not unto men;_

Philippians 4:4 
_Rejoice in the Lord *alway*: and again I say, Rejoice._

My main consideration in this thread is the commandment of water-baptism. And I would have you to bear in mind what has been asserted above.

Acts 2:38
_Then Peter said unto them, Repent, and *be baptized every one of you in the name of Jesus Christ* for the remission of sins, and ye shall receive the gift of the Holy Ghost._

That's a commandment. And baptism is also one of the means of grace. Now, if the Lord's Supper could be partaken of unworthily, why should we think it is impossible with baptism (I'm not saying YOU are, but the majority of Christians seem to think so)? And this is precisely what I think people get wrong today as they get baptized just because the Lord has commanded it. People shouldn't get baptized apart from a clear understanding of baptism (note: I'm not including infants). Why do I say this? I say it for the exact same reason why I say one shouldn't partake of the Lord's Supper without understanding what it symbolizes. But as I noted earlier, even if you did understand baptism and the Lord's Supper, that _alone_ would still not make your partaking of them worthy -- you must keep ALL the _limiting_ commandments of the Lord! If you get baptized, do it for the glory of God! If you partake of the Lord's Supper, don't just remember Christ, rejoice in Him! These are commandments to be _always_ kept.

Hopefully, my point was delivered successfully.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Mar 24, 2011)

I am not sure if I agree that one should be kept back from the table or pool (for baptism) if they are believers. The WCF and LBCF prohibit denying the cup to people who are in Christ. Maybe I don't understand your point because it almost sounds like you want people to have to take a test before receiving the sacraments. I would be sure to make sure the sacraments are well taught from the pulpit and I would want to ask a few preliminary questions prior to a baptism but I don't think it would have to be very in-depth to make sure people understand.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Mar 24, 2011)

Unashamed 116 said:


> I am not sure if I agree that one should be kept back from the table or pool (for baptism) if they are believers. The WCF and LBCF prohibit denying the cup to people who are in Christ. Maybe I don't understand your point because it almost sounds like you want people to have to take a test before receiving the sacraments. I would be sure to make sure the sacraments are well taught from the pulpit and I would want to ask a few preliminary questions prior to a baptism but I don't think it would have to be very in-depth to make sure people understand.


 
With all due respect, Brother, but I disagree. I believe Christ wants us to consider what He teaches or commands us (2 Cor. 2:7). Yes, it would be fine to just walk blindly in faith like Abraham did -- not knowing what the Lord was planning -- but my point is that it IS a commandment of the Lord not to be children in understanding (1 Cor. 14:2). Thus, we are not obeying Christ, if we partake of the Lord's Supper OR baptism without understanding them (not fully, but primitively).


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Mar 24, 2011)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> Thus, we are not obeying Christ, if we partake of the Lord's Supper OR baptism without understanding them (not fully, but primitively).



I think we might be misunderstanding each other. I agree that people should have a basic knowledge of the Word and what it teaches but I don't know if we should refuse to offer the sacraments to someone that truly is an infant in the faith. Would you turn away a brand new believer because he can't articulate what the Bible teaches on the sacraments? I will say that I would not.

---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:13 PM ----------

When Paul is talking in 1 Cor 11 he is referring to examining your heart. The church was acting foolish and then immediately coming to the table. Paul is telling them to examine and repent of sin so that they won't be unworthy to receive the bread and cup. He is not telling people to fill out a test prior to coming.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Mar 24, 2011)

Unashamed 116 said:


> InSlaveryToChrist said:
> 
> 
> > Thus, we are not obeying Christ, if we partake of the Lord's Supper OR baptism without understanding them (not fully, but primitively).
> ...


 
I do respect your view and will be looking forward to seeing what others think.


----------



## Peairtach (Mar 24, 2011)

There is a lesser qualification for baptism than for the Lord's Supper. A credible profession is necessary for baptism, but an accredited profession for the Lord's Supper. 

Also, the Lord's Supper is hedged about with warnings that baptism is not hedged about with.

E.g. the Apostle tells us to examine ourselves each time we come to the Lord's Table and solemnly warns the Corinthians of consequences for unworthy partaking of the Lord's Supper:


> Whoever, therefore, eats the bread or drinks the cup of the Lord in an unworthy manner will be guilty concerning the body and blood of the Lord. Let a person examine himself, then, and so eat of the bread and drink of the cup. (I Cor 11:27-28).



whereas he could not even remember who he had baptised at Corinth:


> (I did baptize also the household of Stephanas. Beyond that, I do not know whether I baptized anyone else.) For Christ did not send me to baptize but to preach the gospel, and not with words of eloquent wisdom, lest the cross of Christ be emptied of its power. (I Cor 1:16-17, ESV)


----------

